

Works on My machine certification -- we are all guilty of this at some point. - EGreg
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/03/the-works-on-my-machine-certification-program.html

======
daxelrod
I love that the Cafepress logo on the page 404s.

~~~
EGreg
I'm sure it worked on his machine... :P

